# Waxstock Criteria



## Tayla (Jan 1, 2011)

Evening everyone

This year was my first time at Waxstock and really enjoyed the event

Just wondered with the arrive & shine and top 16 do you get marked down for general wear ie stone chips in front bumpers, marked glass etc I no mileage, age of the car , driven or trailored are taken in consideration but any other factors or is it purely down to the condition of the paintwork/other surfaces and pure cleanliness ie seans merc was immaculate

I would like to try and push myself as a enthusiast and see how I would fair with others if I applied for waxstock 2016

But mainly from the modified car scene I've done a fair few miles and driven to every show in the UK and even oscheleben (eastern Germany twice),rotterdam and Belgium so have the odd stone chip etc

So just looking on people's thoughts and views really or am I barking up the wrong tree and stay showing in the car scene lol

Thanks Aaron


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Tayla,

Nice looking car:thumb:

I think the simplest way of putting it for the Top 16 is that there are modifiers in place for daily driven cars, age of cars, mileage of cars, so if you car has 60,000 miles on and is driven daily and 10 years old you will end up with a points advantage over a car that is 6 months old, not a daily drive and has 1000 miles on it. 

Obviously things like the paintwork is a big part of the judging and the car would need to be in the best possible condition you can get it too. Its always worth entering though!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

aaron ive seen your car at SCS last year its worthy of entering the top 16 anyday,
ps I have 7 stone chips on front of car and some road rash!
as long you are seen to make an effort with the chips and they have no dirt or polish in them you wont get marked down too much!

waxstock is all about cleanliness ,no1 says you have to dress your tyres as long as they are spotless/immaculate


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Both Arrive and Shine and Showdown are judged to one simple mantra.* Make everything as clean as possible, enhance it as much as possible and (if you wish, as it may make little difference) protect is as far as possible. *There needs to be no further aim for the owner. They must reach these aims how they see fit and if the judges deem their entry the best, then it shall win (once again, in the opinion of the judges).

A comprehensive or detailed checklist cannot be provided because it depends on the car, could create unnecessary arguments, discussion and manipulation of judging and is simply not required. Get every component and surface clean, then enhance/polish/dress/protect it. The rest is up to the judges.

With regards to paint chips or even rust, a clean and enhanced but degraded component/surface may still mark well from a detailing point of view, but these blemishes will detract from the overall finish and that may count towards the final total. A well detailed car with less physical blemishes may place higher than one with more defects, although age/mileage are considered as Johnnyopolis mentioned above.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Tayla said:


>


Did I read a project thread of this somewhere? Or was it in Total Vauxhall magazine? As I definitely remember seeing a car like it, same alloys and interior I think.


----------



## Tayla (Jan 1, 2011)

Cheers for the comments back guys  I think I'll put myself forward next year and see if people vote 

Cheers hulk all I can do is try I spose but with over 80k on the clock now she's got about a bit and got the odd lil stone chip 

Yea that was me in total vauxhall magazine bud


----------

